# Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic



## Marcus van K (13. Februar 2013)

Hallo Freunde des Mefofiebers,

mir ist schon seit längerem aufgefallen, das meine Stradic bei Temperaturen jenseits der 5 Grad Marke, anfängt schwerer zu laufen. Meine Theorie ist das das Japanische Rollenöl bzw Fett nicht für unsere Breitengeraden gemacht ist!?

Ist euch das auch aufgefallen? Oder was für ein Rollenöl bzw Fett benutzt ihr bei der Pflege eurer HightechMaschienen?

mfg Marcus


----------



## piggy (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*

Hallo Marcus,

bei meiner Stella konnte ich das beschriebene Verhalten nicht beobachten. Selbst bei unter 5 Grad läuft diese sehr gut und ich kann keinen Unterschied zum Laufverhalten bei über 5 Grad feststellen.

Beste Grüße
Piggy.


----------



## Waveman (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*

Konnte ich bei meiner bisher auch nicht feststellen. Habe bei meiner allerdings letztens die Ölschraube rausgedreht (um mal rein zu schauen - pure Neugier) und war ziemlich überrascht, dass da eigentlich gar kein Öl drin war...|kopfkrat.
Habe dann mal aus dem kleinen Fläschchen was nachgefüllt.
Wie viel gehört da denn nun rein? #c

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Scholle 0 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*



Waveman schrieb:


> Konnte ich bei meiner bisher auch nicht feststellen. Habe bei meiner allerdings letztens die Ölschraube rausgedreht (um mal rein zu schauen - pure Neugier) und war ziemlich überrascht, dass da eigentlich gar kein Öl drin war...|kopfkrat.
> Habe dann mal aus dem kleinen Fläschchen was nachgefüllt.
> Wie viel gehört da denn nun rein? #c
> 
> Gruß Stefan


 nach jedem fischen ein Tröpfchen.
MfG Scholle


----------



## Fr33 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*

Servus,

da das Zeug dünn wie Wasser ist, verflüchtigen sich die paar Tropfen schnell und werden von den Zahnrädern etc. auf die Innenwand des Gehäuses geschleudert. Daher können Viel-Angler eig bei fast jedem Trip 2-3 Tropfen einträufeln.

Mir kommt es nicht auf die aller letzte Geschmeidigkeit an, sodass ich inzwischen auf Reste von meiner CBR 600 RR zurückgreife  3-4 Tropfen 10W40 ohne Additive und die Rolle läuft fast genau so leicht und die Schmierung scheint länger zu halten als nur mit dem dünnen Shimano Öl...


----------



## Scholle 0 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*



Marcus van K schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des Mefofiebers,
> 
> mir ist schon seit längerem aufgefallen, das meine Stradic bei Temperaturen jenseits der 5 Grad Marke, anfängt schwerer zu laufen. Meine Theorie ist das das Japanische Rollenöl bzw Fett nicht für unsere Breitengeraden gemacht ist!?
> 
> ...


 welche Stradic fischst du ?
hab mal gehört das bei einigen FD Modellen das Gehäuse zu eng gebaut wurde . 
MfG Scholle


----------



## Marcus van K (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*

Hey,

die 4000FB mit Doppelkurbel. Es ist auch nicht direkt der Lauf sondern eher der Anlauf ausm Stand. also Spinnstop und erstes Einkurbeln nach dem Auswurf. Hab noch die Daiwa Infinity Q und bei der ist es auch nicht.

Alternativ ist natürlich ein Öl was länger haftet oder halt nach jedem Fischen Ölen oder beim Fischen Ölen...


----------



## Rosi (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*



Waveman schrieb:


> Habe dann mal aus dem kleinen Fläschchen was nachgefüllt.
> Wie viel gehört da denn nun rein? #c
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Garnichts, mein Rollenpfleger vom Dienst schimpft jedes mal über den vielen Sand, welcher sich mit dem Öl zwischen den Zahnrädchen ablagert. Ich dachte auch: Da ist eine Ölschraube, also sollst du ölen. Scheiden sich wohl die Geister.
Ich öle nur noch nach einem versehentlichen Tauchgang. 

Habe seit nun 7 Jahren 2 Stradic 2500 FB und neuerdings noch eine FD. Die laufen wie Bienchen, auch bei Frost.


----------



## Hansi (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*

Öl und Fett gehört dorthin, wo es auch gebraucht wird. In die Lager und zwischen die Zähne des Getriebes.

Einfach irgendwo was aufschrauben und Öl einträufeln, in der Hoffnung, dass es schon irgendwo ankommt, kann man sich auch schenken oder führt im schlimmsten Fall zu den von Rosi beschriebenen Verschmutzungen.


----------



## Waveman (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*



Hansi schrieb:


> Öl und Fett gehört dorthin, wo es auch gebraucht wird. In die Lager und zwischen die Zähne des Getriebes.
> 
> Einfach irgendwo was aufschrauben und Öl einträufeln, in der Hoffnung, dass es schon irgendwo ankommt, kann man sich auch schenken oder führt im schlimmsten Fall zu den von Rosi beschriebenen Verschmutzungen.


 
So, und was sagt mir das jetzt ?  
Die Öl Ablass / Wartungsschraube hat Shimano nur so zum Spaß dorthin gesetzt, stattdessen sollte man lieber versuchen die Rolle auseinander zu schrauben um an das Getriebe etc. ranzukommen??? |bigeyes
Ich werde wohl auch in Zukunft, von Zeit zu Zeit, nen paar Tropfen von dem Öl rein tröpfeln. Bei meiner älteren Technium habe ich dieses Öl häufig mit so einem roten Getriebefett vermischt und die läuft immer noch wie Sau… 
Mal sehen was noch so für Vorschläge kommen...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*



> Garnichts, mein Rollenpfleger vom Dienst schimpft jedes mal über den  vielen Sand, welcher sich mit dem Öl zwischen den Zahnrädchen ablagert.


Ich meine Sand findet seinen Weg, genau wie Wasser!
Aber wieso soll der Sand im direktem Zusammenhang mit dem Öl oder auch der Ölschraube stehen.
Es sei denn du panierst die Rolle zuerst mit Sand und machst dann die Ölschraube auf!
Also mein Öl ist klar und Sand ist darin nicht zu erkennen!



> Einfach irgendwo was aufschrauben und Öl einträufeln, in der Hoffnung,  dass es schon irgendwo ankommt, kann man sich auch schenken oder führt  im schlimmsten Fall zu den von Rosi beschriebenen Verschmutzungen.


Das klingt vernünftig!
Daher schwenke ich meine Rolle nach dem Ölen in alle möglichen Richtungen und kurble dabei.

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum Shimano diese Ölung empfiehlt und seit Jahrzehnten die Ölschraube an seinen (besseren) Rollen verbaut; Ja sogar mit Garantieverlust droht, wenn z.B. anderes Öl/Fett eingesetzt wird!
Ich werde daher keinesfalls meine Biomaster (halbes Jahr alt) aufschrauben und dann mit Fetten u.Ölen experimentieren!

Jürgen


----------



## Hansi (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht warum Shimano diese Ölung empfiehlt und seit Jahrzehnten die Ölschraube an seinen (besseren) Rollen verbaut; Ja sogar mit Garantieverlust droht, wenn z.B. anderes Öl/Fett eingesetzt wird!
> Ich werde daher keinesfalls meine Biomaster (halbes Jahr alt) aufschrauben und dann mit Fetten u.Ölen experimentieren!
> 
> Jürgen



Mal eine ganz einfache *Vermutung* dazu.

Wer verdient denn daran, wenn die Rollen zur "Garantiewartung" eingeschickt werden oder durch fehlende vernünftige Wartung zu Reperaturfällen werden ?


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*



> Mal eine ganz einfache *Vermutung* dazu.
> 
> Wer verdient denn daran, wenn die Rollen zur "Garantiewartung"  eingeschickt werden oder durch fehlende vernünftige Wartung zu  Reperaturfällen werden ?



Also deine "Vermutung" wird wohl eher Fakt sein!
Aber da ist der andrere Japanische Rollenbauer DAIWA noch krasser drauf.Bei denen hast du mit dem Kauf einer hochwertigen Rolle gleich einen Wartungsvertrag.
Die schreiben eine Wartung (ca.70€) wärend der Garantiezeit, also innerhalb der ersten zwei Jahren nach Kauf, vor.Wenn nicht, dann Garantieverlust!

Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*

Ich fische seit Jahren fast nur Shimanos und muss sagen... seit dem ich von mitgelieferten Ölfläschchen abstand genommen habe und anstelle dieses Pseudoschmiermittels ein richtiges Öl verwende (wie bereits beschrieben, Reste eines Teilsynth. Castrol 10W40 Motorradöl für Sportmaschienen) muss ich nicht alle 2 Angelausflüge die Rolle neu ölen und habe dennoch eine super Geschmeidigkeit und und immer einen leichten Schmirfilm auf den Zahnrädern etc...


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*



> Ich fische seit Jahren fast nur Shimanos und muss sagen... seit  dem ich von mitgelieferten Ölfläschchen abstand genommen habe und  anstelle dieses Pseudoschmiermittels ein richtiges Öl verwende (wie  bereits beschrieben, Reste eines Teilsynth. Castrol 10W40 Motorradöl für  Sportmaschienen)


Das werde ich wahrscheinlich ähnlich machen,spätestens wenn die Garantie abgelaufen ist.Nur würde ich dann auch spezielles Rollenöl/Fett verwenden!
Ich weiß nicht, ob die Eigenschaften von Motoröl auf den Kaltlauf von Angelrollen, optimal abgestimmt sind?

Jürgen


----------



## Don-Machmut (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*

also ich als shimano fan öle meine rollen spätestens 1 mal im monat 8 bis 10 tropfen mit rollenöl welches ist egal hauptsache es ist säure und harzfreies öl #c damit laufen alle techniums und stradics noch immer top |rolleyes
Ps. hatt mit mein tackle dealer so empfohlen


----------



## Fr33 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*

Als eingefleischter Shimano Fan bin ich dennoch von diesem Placebo Effelkt enttäuscht....

Klar laufen die Rollen aufgrund des extrem dünnen Öles und dem extrem dünnen Schmierfild perfekt. Aber in der Praxis, bei unterschiedlichen Temperaturen usw. und gerade im Sommer scheint das Zeug gerade zu zu verdampfen....

Die meisten Moderen Öle sind heute schon Säurefrei und Harzen nicht aus....


----------



## Marcus van K (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*

Hey Fr33, du hast geschrieben das du komplett anderes Öl verwendest. Ist aber nicht bei der Methode von neuem Öl zu beachten das das alte erst komplett raus muss!? Ansonsten könnte sich die Öle mischen und genau das gegenteil vom schmieren und ölen bezwecken?


----------



## Fr33 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*

Hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben..... habe die Rollen vorher zerlegt und soweit ich kam mit Spiritus entfettet. Die Reste (sofern nicht eh schon verflogen) von dem Shimano Öl waren dabei so minimal... bisher keine Probleme.

Ich trage das Öl mit ner Spritze und ner dickeren Kanüle übrigens Punktuell auf... also nicht nur einen kleks irgendwo rein, sondern auch auf Lager etc. 

Nur die Bremse sollte man damit nicht ölen ^^


----------



## Marcus van K (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*

Ich werd mir mal n bischen was an Öl besorgen (einige Sachen wurden ja genannt) . Rolle aufmachen und alles sauber machen und komplett neu schmieren.

Vielen Dank für sämtliche Ratschläge


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*



> Ich werd mir mal n bischen was an Öl besorgen (einige Sachen wurden ja genannt) .



Wenn du noch etwas Inspiration brauchst, dann kannst du zu dem Thema fast wissenschaftliche Abhandlungen lesen!
Das ist wohl der umfassenste Thread zum Thema Fett und ÖL!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108668

Jürgen


----------



## Jetblack (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*

Ja, oder Du sparst Dir die Zeit des Lesens und nimmst gleich ReelX Grease Soft und eine Dosis ReelX und bist damit für alle Stationären auf der sicheren Seite.

Gruss Nick


----------



## angler1996 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*

scheinbar ist Öl auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war.
Hab jetzt mal ne ca 10 Jahre alte Baitrunner Aero GT aufgemacht, die ich neu fetten sollte.
Ich habe sie wieder zugeschraubt. Fett in weiß an den notwendigen Stellen war immer noch ausreichend vorhanden.
Schurlaufröllchen gemacht und gut war. Und die war durchaus in Betrieb.
Gruß A.


----------



## sMaXx (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*

kann mir einer sagen wo ich das shimano bantam öl herbekomme? google spinnt da ja mal total  wieso liefern sie nicht einfach eins bei? ...


----------



## dschinges (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*

Hallo, eine baitrunner/karpfenrolle wird ja auch weit weniger belastet als eine spinnrolle! Meine alten daiwa emblem wurden in den letzten 15 jahren nicht gefettet/ geölt und laufen wie am ersten tag! Meine spinnrollen sind meist nach einem halben jahr fällig


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*



> kann mir einer sagen wo ich das shimano bantam öl herbekomme? google spinnt da ja mal total  wieso liefern sie nicht einfach eins bei? ...


Ich habe ich mir zwei Biomaster gekauft, bei der ersten war Öl
dabei(2011), bei der zweiten ein paar Monate später(2012), war es nicht mehr dabei,dafür aber son komisches rosa backing!
Dafür hatten die Rollen wenigstens Ersatzspulen, das ist ja auch bei Shimano nicht unbedingt immer der Fall!
Ich nenne das mal Gewinnmaximierung, oder auch Gier!

Jürgen


----------



## sMaXx (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*

hilft mir nicht weiter aber... ne ersatzspule hatte ich auchnicht bei dafür aber ne frauenhandtasche ^^


----------



## Marcus van K (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*

ÄHm und was ist mit Kettenfett ausm Motorradbereich?

Also der vorgeschlagene Thread von Taxidermist ist auch recht interessant, allerdings fehlt mir momentan die Musse alles ab 2007 zu lesen ;-)


----------



## Jetblack (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*



> ÄHm und was ist mit Kettenfett ausm Motorradbereich?



Vergiss es - das wird viel zu zäh, wenn die Lösungsmittel verdampft sind. Du kannst mal spasseshalber ausrechnen, bei welchen Beschleunigungen dieses Fett noch an der Kette bleiben soll, wenn Du 130 km/h fährst 

Mal abgesehen von der gesamten Theoretisiererei. Muss eine Rolle sich denn von selber drehen, wenn man die rumschlenkert ? Ich denke das ist Geschmackssache.

Stella-Fetischisten werden behaupten, dass sei zwingend notwendig - ich als Daiwa Fan, bevorzuge den etwas festeren Lauf der Saltigas. Abgesehen von den jeweils verbauten Dichtungen, hat eben auch das Öl/Fett einen grossen Einfluss auf die gefühlte Drehfreudigkeit.

Wichtig ist, dass im Inneren der Rolle nicht Metall auf Metall reibt und das der Korossionsschutz da ist. Der Rest ist mehr der "." auf dem i .

Gruss Nick


----------



## Marcus van K (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Vergiss es - das wird viel zu zäh, wenn die Lösungsmittel verdampft sind. Du kannst mal spasseshalber ausrechnen, bei welchen Beschleunigungen dieses Fett noch an der Kette bleiben soll, wenn Du 130 km/h fährst
> 
> Gruss Nick



sehr guter Einwand, allerdings weisst du nicht, wie schnell ich Kurbeln will :q


----------



## Marcus van K (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Ja, oder Du sparst Dir die Zeit des Lesens und nimmst gleich ReelX Grease Soft und eine Dosis ReelX und bist damit für alle Stationären auf der sicheren Seite.
> 
> Gruss Nick




zufällig mögliche bezugsqellen vorhanden?

Danke


----------



## mefohunter84 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*

Na Marcus, alter "Kurbler vom Dienst", #h

meine Twin Power 5000 FA habe ich jetzt knapp 11 Jahre. Vor 2 Jahren, nach einem Tauchgang, lief Sie plötzlich sehr schwer. Garantiezeit war ja längst vorbei. Also mal aufschrauben. Öl???? Welches Öl???????
Habe dann ein gutes Kugellagerfett mit "Nähmaschinenöl" verdünnt und die "Innereien" und das Schnurlaufröllchen leicht eingeschmiert. Dat gute Stück surrt seit dem wieder wie ein Kätzschen! #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## u-see fischer (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*

Versuch mal dieses Fett:

http://www.kundendienst.net/webshop/index.php

Schmiert sehr gut, haftet hervorragend, geruchsneutral und für ein ordendiches Themperaturspektrum. Das Beste ist, ich bekomme es umsonst,  ist aber auch nicht sonderlich teuer.

Ups, sehe gerade das der Link ins leere läuf. Im Shop mal nach HTF Fett in der Pinseldose suchen.


----------



## bgolli (16. Februar 2013)

Marcus van K schrieb:


> zufällig mögliche bezugsqellen vorhanden?
> 
> Danke



http://www.rutenreparatur.de/shop/speedx-reelx-öl-und-fett/

;-)


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*

@bgolli, Danke für den Link,ich werden mir dort mal ein Set bestellen!

Jürgen


----------



## Hansi (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*

Oder hier bei Nick Baehr


----------



## zokker (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rollenöl - Rollenfett Shimano Stradic*

hallo leute

man man übertreibt es mal nicht, rollen sind doch nun nichts außerirdisches. Ich mach das so wie mefohunter84, ein wasserfestes fett an die bewegten teile und dann etwas öl drauf, durchkurbeln, fertig. An die welle kein fett sondern nur öl, läuft dann leichter. 1 mal im jahr reicht dicke aus. Schnurlaufröllchen etwas öfter, je nach gebrauch, hier auch fett und öl, da nur öl doch schnell ausgeschleudert würde.
Ich mach das so seit 35 jahren und werde mich auch von keinem rollenherssteller überreden lassen, seine überteuerten produkte zu kaufen. Wenn man die rolle so behandelt, kann die ölschraube ach zu bleiben.

gruß zokker


----------



## bgolli (16. Februar 2013)

zokker schrieb:


> hallo leute
> 
> man man übertreibt es mal nicht, rollen sind doch nun nichts außerirdisches. Ich mach das so wie mefohunter84, ein wasserfestes fett an die bewegten teile und dann etwas öl drauf, durchkurbeln, fertig. An die welle kein fett sondern nur öl, läuft dann leichter. 1 mal im jahr reicht dicke aus. Schnurlaufröllchen etwas öfter, je nach gebrauch, hier auch fett und öl, da nur öl doch schnell ausgeschleudert würde.
> Ich mach das so seit 35 jahren und werde mich auch von keinem rollenherssteller überreden lassen, seine überteuerten produkte zu kaufen. Wenn man die rolle so behandelt, kann die ölschraube ach zu bleiben.
> ...



Recht haste ja Zocker ;-)

Aber wir sind doch Angler und dazu noch in der blöden Jahreszeit, wo alle nur ihr Tackle streicheln, anstatt angeln gehen zu können! 

Also, ich hatte mir ein Set von ReelX bestellt für 20 Euro. Damit fühl ich mich gut und komm auch bestimmt 10 Jahre aus ;-) Und die Plastikfläschchen sind super, top Dosierung und mit Schraubverschluss, da läuft nix aus!


----------

